

Multiple Sclerosis Cure? - femto
http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/3572695.htm

======
a_bonobo
>A team of maverick scientists

That's what I hate about science-journalism - this constant need to portray
science as a field so different from other fields to work in, where supposedly
egos rule and the status quo is upheld, and only a few select
"mavericks"/"outlaws"/"geniuses" "dare" to break the cycle. It's untrue and
keeps a lot of non-scientists in the dark on how scientists actually are like,
and how "normal" science is.

In reality, there's plenty of evidence that infections trigger MS, a lot of it
has even made it into Wikipedia:
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_sclerosis#Infections>

There's also at least one study that couldn't find any support for Zambioni's
ideas: [http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/health-and-
fitness/massi...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/health-and-
fitness/massive-study-disputes-zamboni-theory-of-multiple-
sclerosis/article590119/)

According to the Wikipedia-article on his theory, there's research going on
but most of it doesn't look promising:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronic_cerebrospinal_venous_i...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronic_cerebrospinal_venous_insufficiency)

